# Prop Pineapple



## drummerboi316 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello CB,

We are doing Cabaret this fall, and for the Pineapple Song we need a prop pineapple.

The paper kind are a no-go, the director wants a plastic one. Our props mistress is coming up empty in her searching, so I said I would put it out to see if our collaborative minds could come up with anything.

We are trying to go as realistic as possible, so if anyone has had any luck with finding a pineapple before, you sources are valuable. 

EDIT: I was just informed that it needs to be able to glow from lights inside.  It doesn't need to come pre-lit, but we need to be able to put christmas lights inside it....

Any help or advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## MarshallPope (Sep 13, 2011)

Perhaps this would work? HERE

EDIT

Or THIS.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 13, 2011)

and here I was going to suggest getting a real pineapple, they are incredibly realistic. Marshall posted really good options which leaves you with the question of How do they want it to glow and what type of light to they want to put in it? Depending on what they want it to look like you could conceivably hollow it out and depending on the thickness of the plastic that might be enough for it to show through (also depending on how the stage is lit). You could also probably then drill holes in it that wouldn't be seen from the house that the light would shine through but that could end up looking like one of those star backdrop things with dots of light at random.

edit: of course after the fact I read christmas lights.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 13, 2011)

drummerboi316 said:


> ...We are trying to go as realistic as possible, ...
> ...I was just informed that it needs to be able to glow from lights inside. ...


Anyone see a conflict here?


----------



## drummerboi316 (Sep 13, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Anyone see a conflict here?



Sigh.... this is another chapter in the "My director has huge and awesome ideas.... but they're usually next to impossible" book. I am going to talk to him further to see exactly what he means by "glowing" because under stage light, you would literally have to stick a 500 watt BTL in there for it to shine through....

Maybe the solution could be, stray away from reality and maybe go to something more cartoony so it can be made out of plastic and painted semi-translucent.

Thanks for the links though! If we end up ditching the glow effect, those are great realistic props.


----------



## kicknargel (Sep 13, 2011)

Especially if you need it to glow, maybe you could cast one from a real one. Fiberglass might be a good option. Or vacuuform, if you have access to that.


----------



## gbirdsall (Sep 23, 2011)

kicknargel said:


> Especially if you need it to glow, maybe you could cast one from a real one. Fiberglass might be a good option. Or vacuuform, if you have access to that.


 
this is what i was thinking, plaster mold it, and a few layers of fiberglass. when the fiberglass is drying take a finish nail and poke it through in the area you want to glow.


----------



## FACTplayers (Sep 23, 2011)

If it doesn't need to glow, then get a real one. Save your self a ton of work and I bet it even costs less than plaster or fiberglass.

Edit: Plus you get a tasty snack after the show!


----------

